# What are some safe Goat treats?



## AnimalIAm (Nov 7, 2017)

What are some safe goat treats I can feed my goats that I don't have to worry about it making them sick or over fed? I'm 13 years old and don't know what to feed them?


----------



## AClark (Nov 7, 2017)

Check out this thread for some ideas:

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/what-are-your-favorite-goat-treats.3095/


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 7, 2017)

AnimalIAm said:


> What are some safe goat treats I can feed my goats that I don't have to worry about it making them sick or over fed? I'm 13 years old and don't know what to feed them?



What are you currently feeding for their daily diet?
That can help you decide what treats would be better.


----------



## AnimalIAm (Nov 7, 2017)

1 fleck alfalfa and 2 flecks forage hay for there morning time feed. a scoop of alfalfa split between them for there evening feed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 7, 2017)

Great. Once they are in milk you will want to start a dairy goat feed minimum 17%.

Many goats like raisins, pumpkin, apples pieces (no seeds).
Our goats are not big treat eaters but if we happen to have any potato chips or doritos in hand they will reach their head through and try to steal them.


----------



## AnimalIAm (Nov 7, 2017)

thank you! That's to good!


----------



## AnimalIAm (Nov 7, 2017)

Also we have feed for the milkers in the barn ready for when they start.


----------



## AnimalIAm (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't have any pumpkin on hand would butternut squash be a acceptable replacement?


----------



## AnimalIAm (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't have any pumpkin on hand would butternut squash be a acceptable replacement?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 7, 2017)

Look up from a reliable source, I don't know. My goats are hesitant to try anything new.
 If we bring in anything new or different they all back away as if they think we are trying to poison them.
Really bizarre creature of habit. It took us years to get them to eat beet pulp.
Now they want their beet pulp served warm on chilly nights.

This is from my farming partner's thread. 
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/for-the-love-of-beet-pulp.36925/


----------



## AnimalIAm (Nov 7, 2017)

ok will do. that's funny also that's cool beets are a good source of fiber copper and iron so that should benefit the goats!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 7, 2017)

Mine go coo coo for coco puffs... Just kidding, but they really do like/enjoy most cereals. I buy the generic malt o meal froot loops and honey nut cheerios and mix them together. They go bonkers for them. They liked Capn' crunch so much that one of my kids got that for a name... I call her CC or Crunchy. They also really like animal crackers. If you put a handful in your pocket when you go to be with them, they'll soon learn to be pick pockets trying to steal them from you. Mine also like raisins, to a lesser degree. You can also cut them some tree branches with leaves (not varieties of cherry or pitted fruit leaves) Mine really love gum tree leaves as well as oak, but aren't real crazy about maple... Try different things. Just remember, treats are just that... don't over do it.


----------



## AnimalIAm (Nov 7, 2017)

Alright thank you. I love That Name! it makes me want some myself cereal that is I'm going to hve a kid of my own next april! I'm 13 and a happy goat keeper of three lamanchas.


----------



## Kimberly83 (Nov 7, 2017)

My billy, Alfy, loves shredded cabbage, unsalted pretzels, and grapes, oak leaves and for some reason he goes wild over my Cleveland pear tree's dead leaves, he doesnt want them green, just the ones on the ground that are dead lol.


----------



## Bianca Ruiz (Aug 3, 2018)

I got horse treats to feed to my goat since my friend had gotten them and her goat love them. I own a 6 month year old Nigerian Dwarf. However I was reading the package and it said 'This product contains supplemental copper. Do not feed to sheep or other copper-sensitive species'. I'm going list the ingredients believe.
Ingredients
Wheat Middlings, Soybean Hulls (20%), Linseed Meal, Hominy Feed, Cane Molasses, Feeding Oatmeal, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Soybean Meal, Sunflower Meal, Dried Whey, Corn, Fenugreek Seed, Calcium Carbonate, Calcium Hydroxide, Salt, Magnesium Oxide, Potassium Chloride, Iron Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Zinc Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Choline Chloride, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Propionic Acid (a preservative). ***
*
Crude Protein Min 14.00 %
Crude Fat Min 1.50 %
Crude Fiber Max 15.00 %
Calcium Min 1.00 %
Calcium Max 1.50 %
Phosphorus Min 0.50 %
Sodium Min 0.40 %
Sodium Max 0.75 %
Copper Min 25 PPM
Zinc Min 100 PPM
Selenium Min 0.30 PPM
Vitamin A Min 3,000 IU/lb 

Let me know if this is safe to use as treats for goats training.*


----------

